# Steelcase Gesture Erfahrungen



## Noofuu (17. Mai 2020)

Ich möchte mir diesen Stuhl zulegen neu, hatte damals vor mir einen Steelcase Please zu kaufen Gebraucht.
Das habe ich dann aber gelassen ich dachte mir lieber etwas sparen und mir dann einen neuen zulegen, momentan werden die Steelcase Gesture mit Armlehnen und Kopfstütze für 1047€ Angeboten ist dies ein guter Preis ?

Mich würde auch Interessieren, das Betrifft jetzt diejenigen die so einen Stuhl besitzen, wie gut die Qualität ist der Preis ist schon recht hoch, aber ich bin der Meinung das man daran nicht sparen sollte wenn es gut für den Rücken bzw. Körper ist.
Und wie ist die Bequemlichkeit also das Sitzpolster , ich hatte schon eine menge Stühle und immer waren die Sitzpolster so hart das ich  nach kurzer Zeit schon Rückenschmerzen bekomme, obwohl ich 3 mal die Woche Sport betreibe Eigen/Gewicht/Körper Training.
Habe es jetzt mit einem Kniestuhl Probiert der auch nicht ganz günstig ist, der geht aber wieder zurück zu den Rückenschmerzen bekomme ich da leider auch noch druck an den Knien und Schienbeinen


----------

